# my 3 dogs



## rushdoggie (Dec 19, 2014)

I have just a few aquatic friends and dogs. My hobbies include training dogs to do various sporty things, such as herding sheep and doing obedience and agility competitions. I take zillions of photos but here is one of my more recent favorites: on top is Swiffer, Papillon who is 11 years old and her Dad's Princess lap warmer; Jasper who is 2 years old and my obedience, agility and tracking dog; and on the bottom is Argos my 4 year old Border Collie who does stockwork and tracking (he is nervous of strangers so he prefers activities where there's not people in his personal bubble).


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Great looking fur friends :thumbsup:

thanks for sharing


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

what a great pic! Cute doggy's!


----------



## rushdoggie (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks! More pics: Argos on livestock


----------



## rushdoggie (Dec 19, 2014)

Jasper heeling at a match:


----------



## rushdoggie (Dec 19, 2014)

Swiffer begging for popcorn:


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I love fluffy dogs named Swiffer. Best name for a Papillion or a Pommie.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautiful dogs and great pics... They look so well behaved! 

I have a Bichon myself and I love the breed and have long before I got one, but I always love the Papillons and Papillon crosses I meet! They're a beautiful breed. The Border Collie is stunning too, even though I'm typically more of a small dog person...


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

They look quite satisfied with life


----------

